# Webcam logitech USB non détécté



## Marie13OM (27 Février 2012)

Bonjour ,

Je possède deux ordinateurs , un windows 7 et un iBook G4 (pour ma fille) . J'ai une webcam logitech de base (USB) sur mon windows , mais elle ne me sert que très peu . J'ai décidé de la donné à ma fille . Mais là , surprise , nous l'avons mise dans le port usb , nous avons lancé skype , Skype --> Préférence --> Et là : aucune webcam détécté ... Nous avons installé macam , là , la webcam marché parfaitement , mais sur iChat , Skype , MSN .. La webcam n'est pas détécté , nous ne comprenons pas .. C'est pourquoi , je post ici , en espérant que vous sauriez m'aidez ! Merci de , je l'espère , votre future aide !

Cordialement,
Marie T.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------

Up ...


----------

